# Iphone 3G alarm not working



## Guineveretoo (Feb 2, 2012)

This seems to have happened since the New Year, so I am guessing that it is the same bug as last year, when all iphone alarms stopped working. On that occasion, Apple fixed it a couple of days later, but my alarm is still not working, and it is causing me problems already.

I have googled, and have tried several things like resetting the alarm, and switching the phone on and off, and all that is left is recommendations that I update the IOS, but I am not prepared to do that, partly because I tried several times to do so, some months ago, but also because the iphone is already pretty fucked, and I have been told that the updating really slows it down.

Has anyone found a fix for this on the 3G?


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2012)

You're not alone, but this bodge might be worth a go:


> If you setup a repeat alarm for the day you want it to go off it works. I don't know why but it works, if I don't set the repeat the alarm does not sound.


https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2702635?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## Structaural (Feb 2, 2012)

When I was having that problem I used a 3rd party app which are all unaffected by the Daylight Savings bug. Bloody annoying.
Night Stand is pretty good.
What version of iOS are you using? It all started with 4 I think...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 2, 2012)

editor said:


> You're not alone, but this bodge might be worth a go:
> 
> https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2702635?start=0&tstart=0


Yeah, I came across that thread when I googled it, and thought I had tried everything in there, although I don't think I spotted the thing about setting a repeat alarm, so I just tried that, but it is still silent!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 2, 2012)

Structaural said:


> When I was having that problem I used a 3rd party app which are all unaffected by the Daylight Savings bug. Bloody annoying.
> Night Stand is pretty good.
> What version of iOS are you using? It all started with 4 I think...


I have only found one app which I could download, and it is a pain because you have to leave it open, so you can't use the phone after you have set the alarm, and, at night time, it is really bright!

I have never updated the phone, so it still has whatever it came with...


----------



## Structaural (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh yes, of course 3G doesn't multi-task. You should be able to run the alarm app and then lock the phone and it'll still work.

um... go to Settings - General - About. That'll tell you the version of iOS. If you're running 4.0 you shoudl be able to update to 4.2 which should fix it and speed your phone up a bit.
If you're running 3.x it should work...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 2, 2012)

Structaural said:


> Oh yes, of course 3G doesn't multi-task. You should be able to run the alarm app and then lock the phone and it'll still work.
> 
> um... go to Settings - General - About. That'll tell you the version of iOS. If you're running 4.0 you shoudl be able to update to 4.2 which should fix it and speed your phone up a bit.
> If you're running 3.x it should work...



3.1.3


----------



## Structaural (Feb 2, 2012)

weird, my old 3G uses that and it has no problems. The problem (is said) to have started with 4.0

Go into General settings again and go down to Date and Time - is that on 'Set Automatically'? and is the timezone correct for where you are?


----------



## Structaural (Feb 2, 2012)

btw if it's the DS bug, the alarm should work, it'll just be an hour late or an hour early.

If it's not working at all, then it's some other problem...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 2, 2012)

I didn't think it was a daylight saving bug - I thought it was caused by the change of year. That's certainly what it was last year, and it has only happened since 1 January...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 2, 2012)

Structaural said:


> btw if it's the DS bug, the alarm should work, it'll just be an hour late or an hour early.
> 
> If it's not working at all, then it's some other problem...


The alarm is silent. It works, but silently.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 2, 2012)

Strange, only fixes I've come across are to delete old alarms and remake them, which I think you've done or restore from backup (bit of pain but maybe it'll fix it).
Seems to be some deep seated bug - my iphone 4 messed up after Daylight savings came in in October and then mysteriously worked again (I used Nightstand for weeks, then I went back to my 12 quid radio alarm, fucking ifones).


----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh gosh - I fixed it!

Seems it wasn't the new year or any other bug. It was me being stupid...

Somehow, the sounds settings had been messed up.

It's working now.

Thanks for your time, folks...


----------



## Structaural (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Guineveretoo (Feb 3, 2012)

it wasn't entirely me - the alarm had stopped working at all, but this appears to have been sorted by all the resetting I was doing after googling the New Year Bug but, for some reason which I don't get, the resetting had made it silent, and it hadn't occurred to me to check that when, after doing all that, there was still no alarm, even though I should have spotted (this is the bit where I am a little bit stupid) that the alarm was now working, but just not making any noise, so a different solution should have been sought. 

Oh well, I never did claim to be technically minded


----------



## Structaural (Feb 3, 2012)

Least you fixed it. :
I thought I had a similar bug a couple of weeks ago. But I'd put PM instead of AM, do'h.


----------

